# Im changing my name to Bad luck Harry



## eugene10111 (21/10/20)

Hi everyone,

So my tank bad luck was sorted out with the assistance of @DarthBranMuffin, but when it pours its rains.

My Smok Al85 was working like a charm with the new tanks from @DarthBranMuffin , and i saw the bad luck coming, my mod just switches off. no power what so ever. 

Thought it was the battery but i tested it on my bosses mod at work and the battery is fine. 

Please any assistance or shower me with knowledge, please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Drikusw (22/10/20)

eugene10111 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> So my tank bad luck was sorted out with the assistance of @DarthBranMuffin, but when it pours its rains.
> 
> ...


See if this helps.
https://www.vaporfi.com/blog/problems-with-smok-mods-and-how-to-fix-them/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hakhan (22/10/20)

I suspect due to the rta problems you have experienced, some eliquid has got onto the electronics of the mod. You can try sticking the mod in a jar of rice to see if it dries up the boards, but suspect if its not coming on you may have fried the board already.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## eugene10111 (24/10/20)

Thank you every one for your input and advice, will look at all the suggestions and keep you posted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (25/10/20)

eugene10111 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> So my tank bad luck was sorted out with the assistance of @DarthBranMuffin, but when it pours its rains.
> 
> ...


Try a mod that does not have the word “Smok” printed anywhere on it.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## eugene10111 (25/10/20)

Raindance said:


> Try a mod that does not have the word “Smok” printed anywhere on it.
> 
> Regards




Thank you for the advice, anything late is better than nothing at all, hahahahahahaha.

advice that I will take to my grave, both in word and experience.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (25/10/20)

Any luck getting the mod to power up?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## eugene10111 (26/10/20)

Hi every one,

I am sorted out, thank you very much.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------

